# looks like 1/31 and 2/1 for hubbard lake



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Welcome Jason, glad you are able to get the time off. Bring some long jons. I got the rest for ya. Uncle Nels


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Eyebuster,



> That way Lee can use my power auger as well.....or better yet let one of the stud college boys,,1shot and bowhunter4life drill all the holes and we can save out strength for fishing.


I do LIKE the way you think , those youngsters can do the work, and those of us a tad older in years can catch all the fish...Already sounds like a great trip

Besides, this works real well, with my surgery on the arm, I won't be over-extending things

Ed, if you have a place available, please let me know


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Does that mean I dont have to go buy new blades for my auger???


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY,,,,,YOU FARGING BASTAGE,,,,LOL Let the kids do the work and we'll carry the wobbly pops........


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Sounds like a plan to me!!!!!!!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

IFN Bring LOTS of WOBBLY POPS LOL


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Have beverages, will travel!!!!!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Any ice yet up there??? I hear houghton had 4 inches???? That true??


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

no ice yet.

lee, i will pm you some phone numbers.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Thaks Ed


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Steve, is there anything I can bring to the cook out? I know your family sure had a spread last year. Either let some of use bring something or put a donation can out. Nels/Skeeter


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I have never been to the Hubbard lake outing so this will be a first for me and I will gladly donate some funds....


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

nels,
thanks but that is ok. i guess we could put a bucket out for donations to the site. if steve comes up we can give him the donations while he is there.

we should see if someone can get a ms.com banner to take to the outings. that way someone can take it to every outing.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Both good ideas Steve!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

First after reading post just above this one, it should have read Both good ideas ED! How is the ice up there Ed?


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

ice?
what ice?

east bay just skimmed over friday night. so far it is holding. if it ever gets cold again the lake should freeze up really nice.
the water is very cold and all we need is one still night with temps in the teens. we are always the last lake around to freeze and this year is no different.


----------

